# New A/P Vette Observations



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

OK,

I got 2 of the new Vettes in the mail today, Fast shipping Tom!

Here are some observations, these are not gripes.
My black car seems to be shiny on the roof, but flat/dull on the trunk panel area and also on the rims of the front fenders. 
Curious if anyone else who has got these has the same issues.

Also on the front edge of the drivers side fender mine has an imperfection, a white/bluish glob which appears to be in the plastic.
I'll attach some pics so you all can see what I mean.

My Orange car is totally shiny and is awesome looking.
Both cars sit nose high, but after comparing it tho the genuine AFX article, they too sit nose high so this is an accurate repro of Aurora's Vette.

Mounted on an AFX Non-Mag chassis they fit tight, on a Mag trac chassis they have some desirable body float. 
Both cars handle very well. The plastic seems strong just like the Dash product.
Glass is clear and imperfection free. Fit of all details is exceptional.

I am very pleased overall with the overall workmanship and feel they are a great value.
I think the black car was just a reality of mass production and I will use it as a runner, no big deal.

Thanks to Tom Stumpf and Bob Beers for taking a leap of faith and bring us these cars. I hope you sell out fast and bring us some more AFXtra's cars.

Keith


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Keith, try a little CD scratch remover on the dull areas of the black vette. Get the little bottle of the liquid, and be sure to mask off the painted sections. It'll brighten it right up. 

BTW, good choice of rims on the orange one! The turbines really set that car off. I have that one and the blue/white one coming, wish I had some sets of those wheels to put on em. Still, Im stoked to be getting these cars now!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

You could always take a dip in some Future to add the gloss to the black Vette .  rr


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Bob and I will take back any car and replace it If there is a problem just send it back.We just want our fellow collectors to be happy with there purchase. Tom Stumpf


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey Tom, I got A big problem. Running out lol!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

T-Jet Racer said:


> Hey Tom, I got A big problem. Running out lol!!


That's a good problem I'd say.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oooh man!! I'm gonna miss out on the first release!!  I'm glad they are selling as hot as they are though!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*More Observations*

Mine ain't here yet  RM


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

My only problem is that I dont have a clue how to get a few of my ideas into production!!!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I would like to see 60s-70s stockcars


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

brownie374 said:


> I would like to see 60s-70s stockcars


Me too!  rr


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

I would like to see some old 60's and 70's stock cars too.


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

I would love to see a 1971 GTO convertible. Buy the way Tom .The cars look awesome.
Save me an Orange and black one. I'll pick it up at Bob's SB Show.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Just got mine in today. I have no flaws whatsoever, the tampos are masked off nice and neat and the bodys look awesome! Auto World better watch out. 

Cant wait for the next release, Im definitely an AFXtras fan at this point.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

got mine yesterday...LOVE THEM! thanks Tom!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Picked up all 5 at Lucky Bob's -- these kick ass! Lightweight and gorgeous, would make a killer race body.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

videojimmy said:


> got mine yesterday...LOVE THEM! thanks Tom!


Still waiting in Ohio.............(it's getting cold sitting here at the mail box!)


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

They're nice. A quick coat of Future helps a lot though. They have a pretty good stance on an X-Traction chassis.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

We got ours today....put them straight on our web site, they look great!

Here's the pic, cars are straight out of the box.....way to go Tom/Bob. :thumbsup:











---------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I decided to mount mine on Supermagnatraction chassis. They look great and FLY. These bodies are nice and lightweight, I think I smell a candidate for the IROC races....


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*You think this is bad.....*



eastside johnny said:


> Still waiting in Ohio.............(it's getting cold sitting here at the mail box!)


'Doba wore a grove into the cement sidewalk pacing outside Lucky Bob's. :lol: nd


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Silly question, is the base color molded in or painted on? The production pics look like it's molded - which would be a big bonus.

When you mount these on SG+ or SRT, do they rock on the chassis if you press on the front of the body?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

MIC

Molded In Color

Weeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

AfxToo, they rock a tad bit with SRT and Turbo. I didn't check SG+. They're snug with X-Traction.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

tjd241 said:


> 'Doba wore a grove into the cement sidewalk pacing outside Lucky Bob's. :lol: nd


 
Hey I only gave him Tom's number and said "ORDER THESE." No sidewalks were harmed. :tongue:


----------

